# 9 FU 8200vector lenze über Profibus ansteuern



## gita07 (27 November 2010)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich 9 FU 8200 Vector über Profibus antsteuern?

Ich hab ein mal das Beispielprogramm von Lenze benutzt.Aber ich habe nur  einen Fu gesteuert. Ich brauchte nur ein Prozessdatenwort. Ich denke dass ich jetzt für jeden FU ein Prozessdatenwort brauche, oder?

Wie kann ich dass machen?

Das Beispiel Programm  sieht so aus:


// 1.#####################################################
//   konsistente Übertragung über 1 Prozessdatenwort
//    Prozessdatenwort 0 (Statuswort)
      L     "PEW 264"                   // 1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
      T     LW     0                    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable
//    Prozessdatenwort 1 (Istwert)
      L     "PEW266"
      T     #data_receive.Prozessdatenwort_1    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable


// 2.####################################################
//   konsistente Übertragung über 2 Prozessdatenworte
//      L     PED  264                    // 1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
//      T     LD     0                    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable

// 3.####################################################
//   konsistente Übertragung über mehr als 2 Prozessdatenworte
//      CALL  "DPRD_DAT"
//       LADDR  :=W#16#108                // 1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
//       RET_VAL:=#data_receive_ret_val   // 
//       RECORD :=#data_receive           // Prozessdaten <- Antr.-Regler 

CIh sollte die 3. Punkt benuntze, oder? aber wie genau?


----------



## Keryx (29 November 2010)

Jeder FU wird ein eigener Teilnehmer am Profibus, d.h. es wird jedem FU ein eigener PEW-PAW-Bereich zugewiesen, auf den zugegriffen werden kann.

Von daher wird Variante 1 ausreichen, die in Deinem Programm dann entsprechend der Anzahl FU's eingebunden werden muss.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## gita07 (29 November 2010)

*Variante 3?*

Das habe ich mir gedacht. Aber wenn ich die Variante 3 benutzen will, wie sollte ich  es programmieren?

Danke


----------



## Verpolt (29 November 2010)

gita07 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir gedacht. Aber wenn ich die Variante 3 benutzen will, wie sollte ich  es programmieren?
> 
> Danke



1.Aufruf


```
// 
// konsistente Übertragung über mehr als 2 Prozessdatenworte
CALL "DPRD_DAT"
LADDR :=W#16#[COLOR="#ff0000"]108[/COLOR] // 108h=264dez in Hardwareconfig   1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
RET_VAL:=#data_receive_ret_val // 
RECORD :=#data_receive // Prozessdaten <- Antr.-Regler
```

2.Aufruf


```
// 
// konsistente Übertragung über mehr als 2 Prozessdatenworte
CALL "DPRD_DAT"
LADDR :=W#16#[COLOR="Red"]nächste HW-Adresse[/COLOR] // 1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
RET_VAL:=#data_receive_ret_val // 
RECORD :=#data_receive // Prozessdaten <- Antr.-Regler
```
.
.
.
.

Dein Record (#data_receive) beinhaltet die 2 PDW


----------



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> 1.Aufruf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Konnte ich das ganze Beispiel von Lenze folgendes benutzen??

FU 1 
  FC30
  DB31
  FC127

FU 2
  FC31
DB32
FC 128

... usw?


----------



## gita07 (23 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> 1.Aufruf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wieviele PZD brauche ich wenn   ich den Strom und die Hz lesen will?
ich denke 3....
PZD 1: Statuswort  bzw. Steuerwort
PZD 2: Soll-/ Istwert der Frequenz
PZD 3: Istwert des Stromes

oder? ist das richtig?
Dann muss ich das 3. option von Lenze benutzen. Aber wie kann ich den Strom und Hz von Record?

danke!!


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> Wieviele PZD brauche ich wenn   ich den Strom und die Hz lesen will?
> ich denke 3....
> PZD 1: Statuswort  bzw. Steuerwort
> PZD 2: Soll-/ Istwert der Frequenz
> ...



Den Strom und Hertz vom Record? Verstehe ich leider nicht.

Hast du die Beschreibung gelesen?
Weißt du was DP ist? Wie DP definiert und aufgebaut ist?  

Es gibt ein Beispiel wie 5 PZD gelesen und geschrieben werden können.
Das Record würde ich in einen DB schieben.
Dieses Programm würde ich an einem Umrichter testen.
Wenn es funktioniert, die Bausteine kopieren, neue Nummern vergeben und die E/A Adressen anpassen.

Dabei ist die Nummerierung völlig unerheblich.


bike


----------



## gita07 (23 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Den Strom und Hertz vom Record? Verstehe ich leider nicht.
> 
> Hast du die Beschreibung gelesen?
> Weißt du was DP ist? Wie DP definiert und aufgebaut ist?
> ...


wo ist das Beispiel???
ich hatte es gedacht das ich das folgende machen konnte...

Variablen:

TEMP

data_receive                  Structur  0.0
    Statuswort                 structur  0.0
Prozessdatenwort_1     int         2.0
    Prozessdatenwort_2     int         4.0
data_send 6.0
    Steuerwort                 structur  6.0
Prozessdatenwort_1     int         8.0
    Prozessdatenwort_2     int         10.0

NZW 1
// 1.#####################################################
//   konsistente Übertragung über 1 Prozessdatenwort
//    Prozessdatenwort 0 (Statuswort)
      L     "PEW 264"                   // 1.Peripherieadresse der 
      T     LW     0                    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable
//    Prozessdatenwort 1 (Istwert HZ)
     L     "PEW266"
      T     #data_receive.Prozessdatenwort_1    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable
//    Prozessdatenwort 1 (Istwert Strom)
      L     "PEW268"
      T     #data_receive.Prozessdatenwort_2    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable


NWZ8
1.#####################################################
//   konsistente Übertragung über 1 Prozessdatenwort
//    Prozessdatenwort 0 (Steuerwort)
//      L     LW     6                    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable
//      T     "PAW 264"                   // 1.Peripherieadresse der Prozessdatenübertragung
//    Prozessdatenwort 1 (Sollwert 1)
//      L     #data_send.Prozessdatenwort_1    // temp. Lokaldatenvariable
//      T     "PAW266"

danke


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2011)

gita07 schrieb:


> wo ist das Beispiel???



Beim Hersteller auf der Seite vielleicht?
Da schon gesucht?
Du musst die Hardware richtig erstellen  und den Mode für die Übertragung richtig einstellen.


bike


----------

